# ferret colour?



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

What kind of ferret is this? It's a picture of a ferret care-sheet, but I've not seen one like it before, it looks weasel or stoat sort of colour. Had a look at a sheet of ferret colours but none of them look the same or as solid in colour.

Thanks


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

‪Siberian weasels (kolonoks)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

aaah thankyou very much  I thought it didn't look quite right but I couldn't find anything that looked like it. That video is cute, I take it they don't make as 'good pets' as ferrets though? 
What a silly site writing about ferrets and showing pictures that aren't even ferrets :whistling2:


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

Why would anyone have a video of their ferret on youtube with an advert banner that reads "Its Barbecue Time!"


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

FeralWild said:


> Why would anyone have a video of their ferret on youtube with an advert banner that reads "Its Barbecue Time!"


:lol2:


----------

